# 2 Looking for Club in South Ga



## BDawg2632 (Jul 12, 2012)

2 from Orlando Fl looking for a club to join in South Ga for around $600. Originally from GA and would like to find somewhere to Hunt more often. Very knowledgeable and have hunted for many years.


----------



## dusty (Jul 12, 2012)

1100 acres of deer and turkey --- north Clinch county between Lakeland GA and Pearson Ga.-6 members needed---$450.00 2012-2013 season --PM or call
229-563-2803 as for Lon
Thanks

email questions--- LChaney2002@bellsouth.net


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Jul 14, 2012)

I have 106 acres in emanuel co. with a camper area for 1,560 total if interested call 478-494-3240 thanks


----------



## kodyt07 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have 2400 acre lease in Charlton County (St. George). Looking for 3-4 members. Only 10 members total in club. If your intrested, email me at kodyt07@live.com. Thanks.


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have 1300 acres in Clinch Co just east of Valdosta. Dues are $700. It is very family friendly, no drinking. We have community stands sign in & sign out.


----------



## iz23 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 1000ac in Upson Co. All members are from south florida and we have 2 openings for a total of 8 members cost is $ 850 per. I know thats more than you want to spend but you never have to worry about any local members that will be able to hunt as much as they can. Keeping all members fron south florida give all a fair and equal chance. 239-253-8450 Thanks


----------



## Pine Ridge (Aug 22, 2012)

*South GA Still Hunting*

I have approximately 1700 acres in Camden County Georgia. We are located in the first county coming into Georgia on I-95. We have camp with RV hookups with electricity and running water. Dues are $700 per year and are set for the next 3 years. New members are required to pay a one time initiation fee of $50. Still hunting only.

Please call 912-674-5750


----------



## james c smith (Aug 22, 2012)

I have  a 784 acre family club in Talbot County, Ga. dues are $660 per year. Camping area with water and power. deer and turkey. A mixture of hardwoods and pine. James Smith 770 883 2903. We need 2 or 3 members


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings in marion county, PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## daisysmom1121 (Sep 12, 2012)

Have openings in screven/jenkins co. $650.00 yr. 1800 acres. Call 912-313-3250 or pm for more info


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

